# Furry choose your own adventure games? Where can I find some?



## superbix (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope this is the right place on the site to post this. I've found a few of these, but they tend to be lacking in content or just lacking in furry content.

If nothing else I might wind up adding to the ones I've found to make them better for the next people that find them.

Someone linked me to NSFW http://editthis.info/create_Your_Own_Adventure/Furry_World which is a bit lacking in content


----------



## ACraZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Neat idea. Yep. Please mark that link as NSFW, it was fun until it asked whether or not I had amazing tits or an amazing cock.

With the said, some choose your own adventure in the furry world would be a lot of fun, and finding some would be fun as well, maybe even making some. (EDIT: I meant SFW adventures by the way, in case anyone was thinking otherwise...)

I don't think the writer's block would be the right place to post this though, you could move this to the den (fair warning, the den has a lot of hostile fellas)


----------



## superbix (Jan 6, 2014)

Edited. Looks like I'll move or make a topic there then.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2014)

locking this since you posted another one in the den.


----------

